# Exercises



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Dolly is gorgeous--NEVER owned a dappled grey.
Do you have either access to a driving trainer OR any good books on long-lining? Either would help.
**Corporal salivates over having a driving horse someday**


----------



## Laineylou (Sep 26, 2011)

Unfortunately I have neither. I have a mother who used to drive carriage horses at public events, common sense, and ingenuity. The only "facilities" available to me are an empty hay field, the mowed path around it, and a seldom used gravel road. But luckily the ground is flat and fit for driving use.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laineylou (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh, and I'll thank you for Dolly for the compliment. c:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eliduc (Apr 5, 2010)

I put some six foot pvc pipe in paint cans filled with cement and placed them in a line and drove around them. You could also make a cone course with gates to drive through. I am going to start longing my horse over an 18 inch high horizontal pole just for mind conditioning. There is a BLM skid trail behind my house and I used to ground drive him around that before I began him on the cart. Good thing I did too. You could make a hazards course like hanging marker tape from a tree limb to drive him under and through or by a piece of blue tarp on the ground or other scary things. You could make a water hazard. Be imaginative. I do extensive exercizes on the longe line. All kinds of transitions. Why should a horse have only one speed in any gait? My horse does an extended trot, trot and jog on the line, halts, reverses, backs, pivots front and rear and side passes all on a line. These are disciplines that will help make your horse responsive when driving as well as teaching it voice commands. .


----------

